# New BH!!!!!



## angelaw

Carolina just called me. She and Gala just got their BH! They did great, now just wait for Carolina to get home and post pictures!!!!

We were worried Gala wouldn't be up to task since she rubbed 3 out of 4 pads raw this week, but alot of bag balm and she was feeling fine last night, thankfully!



Way to go you two!!!!!!


----------



## DianaM

Congratulations to Gala, Carolina, and to you, of course!


----------



## Barb E

to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplySleepie

Congrats Carolina and Gala!!!

Kris


----------



## TRITON

WTG Carolina!!


----------



## tibvixie101




----------



## Chloedancer

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ellen366

woohooo....congrats carolina and gala

can't wait to see the pics

angela, thanks for sharing

ellen


----------



## scannergirl

Congratulations! I know a lot of time and work was put into that. We were just talking about that at the Schutzhund club this morning, and one of the trainers said it (BH degree) is the most difficult part of the whole process, and I can so believe it. A real accomplishment to be very proud of!


----------



## JenM66

AWESOME!!


----------



## ldpeterson

That's awesome!

Congrats to Carolina and Gala!


----------



## angelaw

Ok, she should be home by now....where are the pictures!!!!..........<impatiently waiting>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Castlemaid

Huge CONGRATULATIONS Carolina!!! You must be on cloud nine!!! 

Extra ice-cubes for Gala tonight!!!!


----------



## Amaruq

to Carolina and Gala on your BH!!


----------



## G-burg

Way to go Carolina!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone! I just got home and I have 900 pictures or so to download.








I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## DinoBlue

well done!


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank everyone!!! I posted some of the pictures...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=652173&page=0#Post652173


----------



## Lynn_P

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>Big Congratulations Carolina & Gala.. you did an awesome job out there!!!! </span>


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Lynn, I'm VERY proud of my girl. As Angela has said, I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to trial her as she wore her pads down last Wednesday so I waited till this morning to see how she was doing. She seemed better and since it was going to be grass I decided to go ahead and do it. But I felt so bad cause they did the traffic portion on a gravel road and I could tell she was hurting as she was walking funny.


----------



## Chris Wild

Congrats, Carolina!


----------



## Catu

¡¡Felicitaciones Carolina!! 

We all know how much work had you put on Gala and we are so so proud of you.


----------



## kelso

So happy for you guys


----------



## Sarah'sSita

Congrats Carolina!! BH is a huge joy and relief...remember you will never have to do that much heeling in a routine ever again!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

A BIG







Carolina


----------



## GSDBESTK9

It is funny but it didn't hit me until that night when I laid in bed and said..."Shoot, Gala has her BH now!"
















Thanks everyone!


----------



## CainGSD

Congratulations to Carolina and Gala!!!! Carolina be happy that Gala's army doesn't need to earn their BH too!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

> Originally Posted By: CainGSD Carolina be happy that Gala's army doesn't need to earn their BH too!


OMG!!!!


----------



## jesusica

Oooh I missed this one, congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Okay.......

So how did she rub her pads raw????? Drilling her army???

Hope they heal quickly and I am sure she has forgotten her discomfort on the gravel with her new found fame!

Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Kathy, we were at the parking lot where we train during the week, I threw the ball a few times while I waited for my trainer to arrive and before I knew it, she was bleeding.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Bag Balm rocks!!!

I am treating Havoc's right rear leg, he cut it running and sliding in the gravel along the fence and he keeps re-cutting it. I foresee trip to vet.......


----------

